# ported box for 6 x, w6 jl subs..



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

hey guys, im doing an install in a van... 

((sorry about the long post.. its all relevant i beleive..))

there is 6 jl audio w6 subs going in..
i would like some advice, 2nd, 3rd, 4th oppinions on the set up please. 

the spec's link is below for all the details you may need..

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/pdfs/8-12W6_BDS.pdf



well, basically, the box width is 51.5 inch(1310mm) the height is, 43.25 inches (1100mm) but can if needed be extended upto a maximum of 51.25inches(1300mm) and the depth of the box can be 18 - 22 inches depending on the volume.. this allows a volume of around 15 - 22 cubes, and about 500 - 750ltrs ... so it has plenty of area to work with.. and can obviously go down in size if needed, but if it is, it has to come off the depth measurement because of the area needed across and up[ to mount the subs and port area..

now, the system is going to be ran by one kicker amp, with 1300wrms, abit small i know, but cant do much about that.. its not my install.

the subs are 6ohm each coil... there dvc 6ohm subs..

the way i had planned to do it was, 3 across the bottom, and another 3 2 inches above them...so id start from the bottom, and measure up 200mm to clear the step in the floor of the van and put a sub there, then go up 2 inches and put another sud, then do a slot port the width of the box ..which will be 51.5 inches and then have the port about 5 inches in height and about 8 inches in depth..... there abouts..


would this design work well.. i mean the port at the top, it would be just below head height in the van once fitted, then theres about another 500mm above the box where i was going to fit the amps across the top facing into the cabin area to show them off.. then build a bueaty board around the amps and box to semi - seal off the cabin, and hide any gaps..

sorry about the long post, but id just like to give people a full idea of whats being done..

also, there is a 3way focal set up with 4inch midrange and tweeter in the A - pillars and a 6.5inch midbass in the doors.. the 4inch and tweet, will be off there own amp, and the mid bass getting about 150rms to it..

id like/the customer would like, to have a loud system, that sounds good on music, but can also slap out some respectable numbers at db comps.... though, the daily driver, nice sound is the goal of the install.. 

so, any ideas, feedback, porting suggestions, etc would be really appreciated..

i do have a general understanding of this ported box building stuff, although it is limited, and there are ALWAYS people out there with more knowledge then others, so thats why im asking..


thanks guys, and merri christmas to all reading this... cheers..

BRAD....


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I just did a quick n dirty in Bass Box Pro and it looks like you will be tuning rather high with your port @ 43.75 Hz or so with the dimensions of 51.5 x 43.25 x 20. Is that your objective?

FWIW BB Pro recommends that you build a 24.12 net cubic foot enclosure tuned @ 28.61 Hz for "high output". You don't even want to know what it recommends for high fidelity or extended bass performance 

ETA: OOPS, I messed up.... I automatically assumed 12w6v2... I re-ran it through BB pro and you will still be somewhat high with your port tuning @ 40.63 Hz with a F3 of 27.25 Hz. Again, you don't want to know what BB pro recommends for a high output box..... 49.14 cubic feet tuned to 23.07 Hz


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

AHH, OK COOL MAN... WELL, WHAT ABOUT IF I WENT 51 INCHES X 51 AND 22 DEEP..

WOULD THAT HELP ANY.. IT WOULD MEAN THE AMPS WONT BE MOUNTED WHERE ID LIKE THEM, BUT THATS ALL GOOD..
APRECIATE THE HELP TOO HEY... GOOD STUFF .. THUMBS UP!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

ALSO, JUST WANTED TO SAY, THAT SQ COMES FIRST,,, BUT A GOOD MIX OF BOTH WOULD BE GOOD.... ITS NOT AN SQ INSTALL, BUT DONT WANT SOMETHING THAT HITS 150DB ON TONES AND SOUNDS LIKE CRAP WITH MUSIC AT 140DB... 

YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN? THANKS FOR THE HELP..


----------



## AceX (Dec 15, 2008)

You can hit 150 with 2 13W7's... Why 6 W6's?


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

not my vehicle.. or my equipment... 

he would like it to hit 150 on music, and sound good doing it.. so i think it would need abit more cone area to get the pressure up and not be slapping around all crazy like.. i have no real experience getting that lpoud, as it dosent interest me one bit.. thats why im here, to get some assistance with it..

basically, im just building the box and doing the custom work in it..

below is a link to the build log on cs.com.... ill start one on here once some more work is done... in my ride i have 2 w3s and a 1000/1 jl amp and subs, and i hit 140 with sealed boxes.. thats a sq install.. so i know where your coming from with the comment you've made, but yeah, basically he likes the multable subs look i guess.. he wanted 9 12s, and i talked him down,lol..

Online Car Audio Competition OCAC - Top Installs from around the World, Best Installers and Installation Shops


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

so can any one offer any assistance..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

did the calculations you did allow for 2 layers of 18mm mdf... from what i can work out i dont think it did... also, the port width i stated as being 51.5 inches, you'd need to subtract 4x18mm = 72mm from that width.. which eqauls a touch over 49 inches.. then 5 inches in height and about 8 to 12 inches in depth.. any idea if that will work ok...

i can put the measurements into a basic port calculator and go off that.. but id prefer if some one thats done this type of thing a few times could help out.. cheers fellas...

BRAD....



06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I just did a quick n dirty in Bass Box Pro and it looks like you will be tuning rather high with your port @ 43.75 Hz or so with the dimensions of 51.5 x 43.25 x 20. Is that your objective?
> 
> FWIW BB Pro recommends that you build a 24.12 net cubic foot enclosure tuned @ 28.61 Hz for "high output". You don't even want to know what it recommends for high fidelity or extended bass performance
> 
> ETA: OOPS, I messed up.... I automatically assumed 12w6v2... I re-ran it through BB pro and you will still be somewhat high with your port tuning @ 40.63 Hz with a F3 of 27.25 Hz. Again, you don't want to know what BB pro recommends for a high output box..... 49.14 cubic feet tuned to 23.07 Hz


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

If you can, I would run the vent 12 to 15 inches deep. That will get your tuning a little lower.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

ok, sounds good... the total box depth can be up too 22 inches.. so there 15 inch port depth should be fine.. any idea what that will be tuned too...

and does any one else have anything to add before i start building this thing.. i really thought id get more replies from this site, then my regular site, c's'.com... i havent really got any replies over there either.. must be the time of year, and alot are busier then normal.. or my long and confusing posts...  haha..

so thanks agin for your help 06blmustanggt..

much appreciated, 

BRAD...........


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

If you did 51.5 x 43.25 x 22 with the port 49 - 50 inches wide by 5 inches high by 15 inches deep, your port tuning frequency would be 33.14 Hz with an F3 of 26.81 Hz. You can get the F3 a little lower, 26.26 Hz, by going with heavy box filler. 

As always, there is a tradeoff. For SPL, you would probably want to tune higher, like close to the vehicle's resonant frequency and run a tone at the same frequency for maximum SPL on the meter. Sadly, most systems will not sound good on normal music at a higher tuning. 

This is your predicted response plot before cabin gain and all that other fun stuff with heavy box damping material:


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

ok, cool.....
to me that seems to be a good comprimise between sounding good and getting loud.. my install peaks at 50hz.. i realise the cabin and other things effect all that, but from what i know about this ported box caper, it should be fine..

so, do you think this is ok, I/he would want it to sound good, more so then win comps and hit 150.. if you believe this is the way to go i will start building it.. also, im not sure why i wrote 43.5 inches... the total height i can go is 47.5 inches.. and up to 50 in height if need be... but prefer to stay under 47.5

sorry about that confusion...

thanks again for the help..

ps... did you check out the build log with that lik i gave..? it should e a decent looking install when finished, considering its a work van..


----------



## Letchcore (Dec 26, 2008)

Its pointless to build a system that will hit 150 db for anything but torture or SPL comps. You cant listen to 150 db for more then a few min. 

If they are W6 V1's then you are waisting space as well. W6's are great subs but they are not tailored to SPL. Like another posted mentioned to can get close or all the way to 150 db with a few 13W7's that are made to move more air.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

mate this guys sytem is already hitting 145 on music, and he listens to it flat out every day for hours on end.. hes a property maintenance guy, and drives a few hours each day from job to job..

i totally understand what your saying, but HE refuses to buy new subs, and wants to work with what he has, now i could talk him out of it, and then some one else will just build what he wants.. or * i *can get in and do what he has asked and make some money out of it... i know what i will be doing.. 

in a perfect world, if he had one goal, then it would be simplier, but as ive told him many times, he is heading in two totally diffrent directions, and wont acheive both like hes wanting, there is a comprimse... 

so as it stands, he is happy to have an install that hits as loud, but would like louder, and sounds/looks better then what he has now and he can show off his amps aswell.. 

im just getting paid mate, you know..?

so really, he wants an spl/sq/show van, lol... 

who am i to continue to try and talk him out of it,
ive tried for weeks.. he wanted 9 or 10 w6s in there at one stage..

your oppinion/advice, *is correct*, but its not my mind you need to change im sorry to say, ill show him this and try again but i really dont think its gonna make a diffrence to him....

thanks anyway..

merry christmas and have a great new year to all reading this... cheers..

BRAD...


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

btw, IVE BOUGHT THE MDF,AND THREADED ROD FOR BRACING, THE PVA GLUE,THE SCREWS AND ALL THE REST, ILL BE STARTING THIS ASAP, AND I WIL KEEP YOU POSTED ON THE INSTALL..

THANKS FOR THE HELP IVE RECEIVED, ITS BEEN GOOD..


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck. Do not get discouraged by naysayers. I would still get in touch with Pete at PWKDesigns. He can help in so many ways


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKYOU....

i did look into that site, and i tottaly agree with you... it really is another level, what hes doin over there..

his work load seemed pretty high given the time of year, so maybe in about six months i may get his help on the box for my new car..

ill be getting a subaru forester.. putting my gear in it..

my install, =
alpine iva-d106e screen,
h701 multi media manager
rux c-701 controller for media manager
focal kps 165 - fronts
3x 300/4 jl amps, = 6ch of 150rms..
1000/1 mono,
optima batt
110amp alt
all 0g wiring..
no rears or centre ch yet, but will do in about 2 months,
then work on the outside before showing it off abit.. 

diy custom install, full diy interior trim, custom glass work, all trial and error.. upgrade after upgrade, etc.. the new k2p focals will go in front and rear, and ill use the fronts that are currently i the car as centre ch, because they are about 2 years old now..
link below..

Online Car Audio Competition OCAC - Top Installs from around the World, Best Installers and Installation Shops

thanks for your interest, and especially the link to that site... 

cheers..


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I just did a quick n dirty in Bass Box Pro and it looks like you will be tuning rather high with your port @ 43.75 Hz or so with the dimensions of 51.5 x 43.25 x 20. Is that your objective?
> 
> FWIW BB Pro recommends that you build a 24.12 net cubic foot enclosure tuned @ 28.61 Hz for "high output". You don't even want to know what it recommends for high fidelity or extended bass performance
> 
> ETA: OOPS, I messed up.... I automatically assumed 12w6v2... I re-ran it through BB pro and you will still be somewhat high with your port tuning @ 40.63 Hz with a F3 of 27.25 Hz. Again, you don't want to know what BB pro recommends for a high output box..... 49.14 cubic feet tuned to 23.07 Hz


I don't suppose you could do a 12W6v2 quick n dirty in BB Pro & see what it recommends for high fidelity?:blush:


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

pjhabit said:


> I don't suppose you could do a 12W6v2 quick n dirty in BB Pro & see what it recommends for high fidelity?:blush:


High Fidelity sealed recommends: 
2.286 cubic feet net 
Qtc: 0.85
Ql: 6.647
F3: 30.7 Hz

High Fidelity ported recommends:
12.72 cubic feet net  
port tuned to 17.89 Hz
Ql: 5
F3: 14.76 Hz


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

is right! Big thanks, I hope it wasn't too much trouble:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

pjhabit said:


> is right! Big thanks, I hope it wasn't too much trouble:thumbsup:


No problem at all

That is one of the things that sucked big time about my 10w3v2s. I would have to roughly run them each in 5 cubic feet ported to smooth out the JL Audio response hump


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

box was made, played and hit 150.5 with the 6x12s and 2700rms at 2ohm...

Online Car Audio Competition OCAC - Top Installs from around the World, Best Installers and Installation Shops

theres the link to the build, thanks for the info and help guys..


----------



## CAPO (Apr 12, 2008)

all i ask brad is that you post pics and or a video when your done lol


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

just checked the link posted above, i works fine for me... 

theres plenty of build pics there for you mate... and you can find the results on Termpro, db drag racing, spl meter, spl car audio, loudspeaker systems, wayne harris leaderboard under - oceana, which is aus/nz.. 

its actually 20th loudest in aus and new zealand in that class..

cheers.. will post a vid asap.. theres also on build thread on this site, but the pics are HUGE... cs.com build thread is better imo..

BRAD...


----------

